# Specialized Hardrock Trials Bike?



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

I've got a 2005 specialized hardrock sport disk. I got a new fork for my big hit, so i decided to put the marzocchi drop off that originally came with it on this bike....and then i adjusted the bars and stem, and cut down the seat post, so now the hardrock is kinda like a trials bike.



anywho

But the thing thats bothering me is the 3 chainring set-up. I was wondering if I could pull out 2 of the front chainrings to make it just a 1 chainring set-up?? If so, how do I do it?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

DREMEL

i think the hardrocks dont have bolts to undo the chainrings


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

MOST trials riders don't have a front suspension. but then again that is not everyone. ust something to point out to ya.


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

I smell something ^^^


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

edit


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The drop off from your big hit is wayyyyy to tall for a hardrock, you could snap your headtube right off. That and your head angle must be slack as hell too, it must handle like a fat pig.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

yup, ive got a hardrock and the only way to get them off is dremel the ones you dont want off

since were kinda on topic and to save a new thread...i made my bike SS and i still have the front der. on there as a chain guide so i dont drop the chain in the front, do i need to do that still with a tensioner? i think my bike looks like **** with a honky der. on there and if i didnt have the shifter on the bars it would look alot cleaner...could i take the der. off and dremel the un-wanted chainrings off and not drop the chain?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

If you have good tension on a singlespeed, you'll basically never drop a chain, hasn't happened to me once on the nempro.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

sounds good...thanks snaky


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

ya.....the drop off is kinda tall for the hardrock

but the drop-off with the wheel on it is lighter than the rst gila that originally came with the bike
.....but i mite put the rst gila back on just to see how it feels

any san francisco trials riders wanna help a young trials rider learn how to ride?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> MOST trials riders don't have a front suspension. but then again that is not everyone. ust something to point out to ya.


ya, I know

but after using something with a rigid fork for more then a couple minutes, my wrists kinda start hurting


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

type in learn to trials ride on google
there are lots of great sights

Is there anyway to lower he travel on a dropoff if so u might ant to lookinto that


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

PM the user J. He is a good pal of mine and rides an echo around the bay area (san mateo area) a bit. We are gonna get some urban rides goin once the rain hits and keeps us off the trails.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

audi0phile said:


> PM the user J. He is a good pal of mine and rides an echo around the bay area (san mateo area) a bit. We are gonna get some urban rides goin once the rain hits and keeps us off the trails.


ya, that would be cool


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> its urbannoobjumper3 bullshi*ting again


Thaz that strait up facts G!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ok.... that wasnt funny


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh wait you just insulted youself... that is funny!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

i dont get what's going on?


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

don't worry about it, everyone on here hates urbanfreerider

I always say to just run what you brung, not all of us can afford all different types of bikes for what we want to ride. Still, I've kind of learned that trials guys like stiff front forks. Maybe has something to do with weight too. Still, stiff forks are pretty cheap and it will handle better than the fork that you have on right now.

but are you trying to make this a dedicated trials bike?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

wako29 said:


> don't worry about it, everyone on here hates urbanfreerider
> 
> I always say to just run what you brung, not all of us can afford all different types of bikes for what we want to ride. Still, I've kind of learned that trials guys like stiff front forks. Maybe has something to do with weight too. Still, stiff forks are pretty cheap and it will handle better than the fork that you have on right now.
> 
> but are you trying to make this a dedicated trials bike?


I would make it a dedicated trials bike if i had the bank for it..which I don't because I'm mostly focusing in downhill mountain biking

For now, I'm just gonna ride ride it kinda the way is it(btw, I just put the stock fork back on)

I mean...I cut down the seat, it has a xc stem so it's kinda elongated, and I adjusted the brake levers to be able to use them with one finger...soon im gonna get new tires for my big hit, so i'll put the 2.3 chunder tires from the big hit on this bike

and when this front chainrings break, then I'll just upgrade to a better one


----------

